# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Anyone else here keep Elassoma evergladei

## nonamethefish

Does anyone else keep any species of Elassoma here? They do well at my room temps and I'm currently raising F2 juveniles. 

Cruddy photo of a breeding male Elassoma evergladei. In life he is coal black with irridescent blue spots.

----------


## stormhawk

None that I can think of. We can't get these here though I'd love to own the evergladei and okefenokee.  :Crying:

----------


## Nonn

I used to keep some of _Elassoma_ in Thailand. They didn't do well at all in our warmer water. In the end, I think it is best to stick with our _Badis_ and _Dario_, which is quite similar in behavior and apperance.

----------

